# Cits ... >  Pasūtījums no shop.tuxgraphics.org

## deivs001

Ir ieplānots veikt pasūtījumu no šī veikaliņa.
Jautājums numur 1 - Vai ir uzticams?
Jautājums numur 2 - Vai kādam ir kas vajadzīgs no turienes, ir doma veikt pasūtījumu.

----------


## Vinchi

Es pats esmu sūtījis no šī kantora : http://shop.embedded-projects.net

----------


## zzz

Kaapeec lai nebuutu uzticams?

Vieniigais, kas tiek plaanots suutiit no vinja? MIniwebserverus uc niekus var sarakaat pa ebay pa leetaakaam cenaam (it seviskji njemot veeraa jokus ar dolaarinja kursu)

Kaa arii cenas eiro, suutiishana no Kanaadas - ugh. Veel muita iespeejams uzkasiisies.

----------


## Vinchi

Nu ja viņi ir gatavi sūtīt tad viss ir ok, bet ir citi kantori kuriem nosūti pasūtījumu un nekādas reakcijas. Iespējams ka skatās šķībi uz šo pasaules manu  ::

----------


## ptr

Uzticēties šai pasaulē pilnīgi droši nevar nevienam, varbūt vienīgi sunim  ::   Bet ar tuxgraphics ir reāla pozitīva pieredze, tā ka, droši vari sūtīt .

----------


## korium

http://www.embeddedview.com - diezgan laba vieta, kur iegādāties Olimex produktus. + piegāde par 7eiro, - lielākā daļa preču ir jāgaida 2 nedēļas

----------

